# Graphics card suggesstion Budget Rs 6000-7000



## virajkin (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi all, Last month I had planned to buy a graphic card but couldnt get it.
But this month i m surely buying it. So please suggest a 1 suitable for me. My pc configuration is shown in signature. 
I am having Gigabyte SuperB 460w PSU. My system is ON for about 18 hrs a day(Night downloading, movies, work etc).
I want a graphics card for playing games (NFS Hot pursuit, shift 2, Medal of honour etc)with medium settings. 
I have shortlisted Radeon HD6750 or 6770
Please suggest the one which suits my PSU considering my above needs
Also suggest the brands with price
Thanks in advance


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

MSI/Sapphire HD 6770 1Gb will be good for *AOC 2236VW* i.e. Fullhd resolution.And you don't have to change your PSU.Gigabyte Superb 460W is enough for your rig with HD 6770.


----------



## virajkin (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Tenida.. I can find a Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 on Lynx India for Rs 6800. 
Can you provide any link for MSI HD6770 or any other shop for Sapphire HD 6770??/

BTW is there any much of performance difference between 6750 and 6770? Because 6750 is almost Rs 800 Cheaper than HD6770.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

Check this*Comparison between 6750 and 6770*

For availability of MSI cards in your city contact at this mail-id *bangalore@msi.com*


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

virajkin said:


> Thanks Tenida.. I can find a Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 on Lynx India for Rs 6800.
> Can you provide any link for MSI HD6770 or any other shop for Sapphire HD 6770??/
> 
> BTW is there any much of performance difference between 6750 and 6770? Because 6750 is almost Rs 800 Cheaper than HD6770.




For a difference of Rs 800, a 6770 is recommended.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 3, 2011)

1st of all, Gigabyte Superb 460W is originally a FSP SAGA II 400W OEM. It offers 384W of power to the 12V rail. But for a high end system along with a HD5770/HD 6770, 40A is recommended in the 12V rail, i.e. more than 450W.

Here is guru3D power supply recommendation:-



> So here's my power supply recommendation:
> 
> Radeon HD 5770 (single GPU)
> 
> The card requires you to have a 500 Watt power supply unit at minimum if you use it in a high-end system. That power supply needs to have (in total accumulated) at least 40 Amps available on the +12 volts rails.



Now take your decision based on the above mentioned fact. I think HD 6750 is a better option here.


----------



## virajkin (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Cilus for the suggestion. @Skud and Tenida, please comment on Cilus's reply so that i can finalize between the two models, considering my PSU wattage, system usage etc.. 
Please provide any link for shopping if you can (other than Lynx-india)

Check this comparison 

I calcutated the total Power using Outervision Power calculator, selected 5770 GPU, It shows minimum wattage 304W, and recommended as 354 W


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

^^Ati HD 6770 1Gb consume-
Idle-188 Watt
Load-263 Watt
*Source*

For your* PSU* HD 6750 suits the best.For HD6770 you've to change the pSU.


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

I think Cilus got a point there. Your system might survive, but ask yourself whether the risk is worth taking? 6750 is a perfectly good card, and with your SMPS shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 3, 2011)

~400W supplies will be enough for a 5770-class graphics card, but possibly not for 67xx series.

I suggest that you get yourself a PowerColor Radeon HD 5770 or the MSI R5770 HAWK. The third option is the Palit GeForce GTS 450 Sonic. All 3 will be around ~6.8K in price.

Note that the Palit GeForce GTS 450 Sonic is factory overclocked to such a great extent that it is pretty much a GeForce GTX 550 Ti with 128-bit bus instead of 192-bit 

All of the 3 above cards will fit within the power envelope from your Gigabyte PSU. The Palit and MSI cards were custom designed to lower the power consumption.

BTW, power consumption charts:

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTS_450_Sonic/26.html
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/HD_5770_HAWK/28.html

If you can find these two cards in particular, that would be gold.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 4, 2011)

AcceleratorX, HD 6770 is not a 6000 series card, based on BART architecture.It is just a relaunched HD 5770 with 3D support through BIOS update and consumes same power as HD 5770. HD 5770 is not at all recommended with a 400W PSU. Check the guru3D recommendation for it or my previous post where I have quoted from there.
And GTS 450 consumes more power than HD 5770/HD 6770. HD 5770 and 6770 have power consumption of 90W to 96W whereas GTS 450 has 121 Watts in load. So a 400W PSU (Gigabyte 460W Superb is actually a 400W PSU, check its official specs) simply not recommended.


----------



## virajkin (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks all. So i think its safe to go for HD 6750 card so that it wont harm my system/PSU. Also any shopping links please if u can give


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 4, 2011)

^^Check this:- Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com


U can get 6770 for only 6250/-


----------



## Tenida (Aug 4, 2011)

^^Nice price


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

The Golcha site is still at nascent stage , lots of products have a price tag of zero. And if this is not a typo, this MSI 6970 @ 16999/- is the best deal they have got:-

Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com


@OP: stick with the 6750 to be on the safe side.


----------



## virajkin (Aug 4, 2011)

Hii On GolchhhaIT.com, HD 6750 is not available. On MD Computers Konlkata, Sapphire Radeon HD 6750 is available for Rs 5900+4%VAT+250 Shipping. Total Comes to Rs 6386. Shall I grab it?? Same is available on TheITDepot.com for Rs 6695+Shipping extra
Also warranty for Sapphire is handeled by Adithya infotech right?? 
Please reply ASAP.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 4, 2011)

M.D. Computer is one hell of a shop and very reliable. Most of us, Kolkata people buy stuff from there. If you want to proceed with the purchase I can talk to them to make sure you get the best price.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 4, 2011)

virajkin said:


> Hii On GolchhhaIT.com, HD 6750 is not available. On MD Computers Konlkata, Sapphire Radeon HD 6750 is available for Rs 5900+4%VAT+250 Shipping. Total Comes to Rs 6386. Shall I grab it?? Same is available on TheITDepot.com for Rs 6695+Shipping extra
> Also warranty for Sapphire is handeled by Adithya infotech right??
> Please reply ASAP.



MD computers is highly recommended..  Get the sapphire model to get some freebies along with the game..


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 4, 2011)

Cilus said:


> AcceleratorX, HD 6770 is not a 6000 series card, based on BART architecture.It is just a relaunched HD 5770 with 3D support through BIOS update and consumes same power as HD 5770. HD 5770 is not at all recommended with a 400W PSU. Check the guru3D recommendation for it or my previous post where I have quoted from there.
> And GTS 450 consumes more power than HD 5770/HD 6770. HD 5770 and 6770 have power consumption of 90W to 96W whereas GTS 450 has 121 Watts in load. So a 400W PSU (Gigabyte 460W Superb is actually a 400W PSU, check its official specs) simply not recommended.



A thing about power supply recommendations is that AMD and NVIDIA make them accomodating the vast majority of mediocre power supplies. When NVIDIA or AMD says 500W, they mean an "average" 500W supply. A "good" 400W will still be every bit as good as an "average" 500W supply.

Given the Gigabyte Superb 460W is a rebranded 400W FSP, a fairly good 400W, I'd say it would handle a 5770 just fine (but only barely). I am refraining from recommending 6770s despite being aware they are just 5770s rebranded, because they either come with higher clocks than a 5770 (=more power consumption) or a cheaper custom PCB design that, believe it or not, consumes more power.

The official figures for power consumption are based on NVIDIA and AMD reference designs. Individual manufacturers' non-reference cards will often have different power consumption figures due to the circuitry used.

I have specifically recommended the 3 cards in my earlier post because based on my analysis, these are simply the *best* the OP can get without damaging any component of his/her computer. If there is insufficient power, the performance will be lower, there may be hangups or shutdowns. But since the gap between what the card requires and what the computer offers is not huge, the chance of permanent damage will be very less in the case of those 3 cards.

(Trust me, I've tried......imagine running a GeForce FX 5900 on a 300W supply - it works, even if not recommended. The HD 5770 and GTS 450 consume far less power than that old 5900 and will be safe, if not working great in his/her computer. And if any issues occur, a new PSU can be purchased without risk of damaging the hardware. I have also run a Radeon HD 3870 on a "500W" PSU with less than 40A on the +12V line and that card runs great to this day - 3 years rocking with no electrical instabilities anywhere in the system - checked with multimeter. The 5770 needs less power than the 3870, which is why I'm saying it will probably work).

It's always a good idea to change your PSU every 2-3 years though, because the components age and thus aren't able to store as much energy as they do when they are new. This will cause the effective wattage to drop over the years.

EDIT: Just checked my Radeon HD 5770 box (Sapphire). It says 450W power supply recommended, and they don't mean a top of the line one. Therefore I'm going to put my 2 cents and say that the Gigabyte 460W will definitely suffice for an HD 5770.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 4, 2011)

AcceleratorX, there are lots of people who use generic 500W psu to run a 9600Gt or HD 5670 and they are running it for long time, a lot of people are using CM Extreme PSUs to run high end cards and doing it safely.
But all those above mentioned scenarios are special cases and we cannot recommend them here. 
I am giving my suggestion based on pure number and power consumption tests done in different review sites, I am not going to argue with you for your personal experience.



> I have specifically recommended the 3 cards in my earlier post because based on my analysis, these are simply the *best* the OP can get without damaging any component of his/her computer. If there is insufficient power, the performance will be lower, there may be hangups or shutdowns. But since the gap between what the card requires and what the computer offers is not huge, the chance of permanent damage will be very less in the case of those 3 cards.



Why should Op take the chances for non-permanent damage ?

I have used the Antec Extreme Power calculator to calculate the Ops power requirement and found out that without any kind of overclocking, the power requirement in load is 320W, considering a HD 5770 is added. Normally in the peak load of both CPU and GPU the power consumption may increase more than that. A slight overclock in CPU or GPU will add another 40-60W to the power consumption. So 400W will be a strictly borderline case. Better get HD 6750 to be on the safer side.


----------



## virajkin (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Cilus thanks. I got a mail from MD Computers and for Sapphire HD 6750 they quoted me Rs 5900+4%VAT+250 Shipping. Total Rs 6386. If u can talk to them and give me the best price it would be great!!!!!!!!! BTW I am from Goa.


----------



## virajkin (Aug 6, 2011)

I have ordered Sapphire HD 6750 1Gb GDDR5 from MD Computers. Total cost Rs. 6386 including shipping. Now eagerly waiting for its arrival


----------



## Cilus (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats bro. I contacted Palash from M.D. Computers today regarding your product n they said the order is already placed and the card has already been sent for Shipping. So unable to reduce


----------



## virajkin (Aug 6, 2011)

No problem cilus. The price was the best compared to others i got online. Most of them were 6200 to 6400 +VAT and 5900 form MD is quite a low price
Thanks a lot


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats virajkin.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats  MD computer is really good shop to deal with


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2011)

@ virajkin - congrats ! nice to know that someone from Goa is buying from our city shop 

BTW, don't forget to put some nice images and if possible some temp reading - want to see those


----------



## virajkin (Aug 7, 2011)

@togear, Thanks. MD quoted the best price for it. Also Cilus gave the confidence to buy from MD 
Will post the pics once i get the Card.


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 15, 2011)

any suggestions as of today in this price range? also do amd gpu work with intel processors?


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2011)

for 6-7k range AMD HD6770 is still the best choice and AMD gpu works very well with Intel cpus


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2011)

LegendKiller said:


> any suggestions as of today in this price range? also do amd gpu work with intel processors?


Refer to the stickies  - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html*


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

LegendKiller said:


> any suggestions as of today in this price range? also do amd gpu work with intel processors?



flawlessly


----------

